# What did you order today?



## yuechu

Hello!

I often go to Tim Hortons (a coffee shop) with a Korean student. How could I ask him "What did you order today?" in Korean? (the answer might be "a tea", "a coffee", etc.)
Thanks!


----------



## ouuugg

뭐 주문했어? or 뭐 시켰어? are allowable. I knowingly left out "오늘(today)" because Koreans do not usually say 오늘 when they talk about something just happened.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks so much for your help, ouuugg!


----------



## mink-shin

ouuugg said:


> I knowingly left out "오늘(today)" because Koreans do not usually say 오늘 when they talk about something just happened.


I think baosheng used the word, "오늘", on purpose, since, as far as I'm concerned, it's not only Koreans but also English speakers who don't say today(오늘) when they talk about something just happened.

I would say "_오늘은_ 뭐 시켰어?".

"오늘은" sounds like, to me, you and your student often go to the cafe and probably your student's menu is not fixed like a revolving door and maybe you are curious of what s/he has ordered 'today'.


----------

